# Stacking lines



## oldbenelli (Feb 21, 2008)

I am rigging my walleye boat to do some salmon fishing for the first time since the 80's. I don't recall how to stack two lines on a down rigger. Any advise to keep them from tangling?


----------



## bolt (May 2, 2008)

Need a "stacker" release. This is simply two pinch pad releases connected by some type of leader (usually wire). Set your cannonball rod as normal. Run the rigger down however far you want to stack at and pinch on pad to the rigger cable and your line goes in the pad that is not connected. IMPORTANT - make sure you connect the swivel attached to the stacker release to the rigger cable. Best way to avoid tangles is set the rods pointing somewhat opposite directions and "load em up" good.


----------



## oldbenelli (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll look for some stacker releases. Thanks


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

When I stack my riggers, I'll run long leads behind the ball, and short leads on the stacked lines to avoid tangles. Works quite well.


----------



## Nick D. (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's a good diagram:

http://www.offshoretackle.com/graphics/instructionsheets/OR2%20Instruction%20Sheet.pdf 

Its very important to clip the short release above the swivel to avoid extra wear on the release cables.


----------



## Oakley (May 19, 2003)

Rather than stacking another rod you can also add a slider to the one rod. First set the rod as you would normally run your downrigger. Once it is positioned, clip a swivel and 6-8 foot leader onto the main line running down to the ball, then clip on a lure and toss it out. The "slider" lure will slide down the bowed out mainline to about 2/3 of the way between the surface and the ball, in effect adding a second lure to your one rod. Just remember there is a little more slack in the slider so you get a hit on it, get to the rod fast and reel like crazy to get the tension on the fish.


----------



## Nick D. (Aug 7, 2011)

Oakley said:


> Rather than stacking another rod you can also add a slider to the one rod. First set the rod as you would normally run your downrigger. Once it is positioned, clip a swivel and 6-8 foot leader onto the main line running down to the ball, then clip on a lure and toss it out. The "slider" lure will slide down the bowed out mainline to about 2/3 of the way between the surface and the ball, in effect adding a second lure to your one rod. Just remember there is a little more slack in the slider so you get a hit on it, get to the rod fast and reel like crazy to get the tension on the fish.


We've done pretty good on the steelhead this year on sliders. And, "reel like crazy" means crank as fast as you can until you feel the fish or the lure pops out of the water. Plenty of times I have almost given up on there being a fish just to catch up to it right when I was going to quit reeling. Check them once in a while, too. Sometimes they will eventually slide down to the ball.


----------



## BigBee (Jan 18, 2006)

Sliders are the way to go. We have caught alot of our fish on them. Others are right reel fast. We actually had 2 Atlantic's on the same rod on the slider and the main line this summer.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

When I was a rookie salmon fishermen I had an expierence with a slider. The rod with the slider released, I grab the rod and felt something, then nothing. Was in the process of putting the rod back to re-set in the holder, when, holy s---, almost got the rod pulled from my hand. Did not know that the fish was running the slider down the main line and had come to the lure at the end of it. Lesson learned. If a rod releases with a slider on it and is sticking straight up, hold on a few seconds,most likely there is a fish on the slider and you will know it very soon.


----------



## Artifishal (Oct 9, 2011)

Good info. i've had a hard time with sliders. I guess I'm not reeling fast enough. I will have to try again.


----------

